# [Sammelthread] Trainfever



## L1qu1dat0r (7. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK,mehr Infos .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2012 Startete das vier Köpfige, Schweizer Entwicklerteam von Urban Games eine Crowdfunding-Kampagne für die Transport-Simulation Train Fever.
Elf Tage vor Ablauf der Kampange wurde das Ziel der 250 000€ ereicht.
Inzwischen liefen schon verhandlungen mit einem amerikanischem und einem deutschen *Publisher*.

Den Zuschlag erhielt   :   
                                    astragon Software GmbH
                                    Limitenstr. 64-78
                                    41236 Mönchengladbach

Publisher: Astragon Software    Entwickler: Urban Games   Webseite:  Train Fever | Official Website
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Der Releasethermin ist der 04.09.2014
*Digital- und Retail-Version* 
Train Fever gibt es für 24,99 € auf Steam oder über Humble Bundle  für 34,99 $. Im deutschen Einzelhandel gibt es zudem eine Retail-Version  für 19,99 €, diese erfordert aber ebenfalls Steam. Ist das Spiel auf  Steam aktiviert, kann es offline gestartet werden. Ein Weiterverkauf ist  nicht möglich

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Betriebsysteme: WindowsXP,Vista,7 oder 8
*TECHNIK*


   MINIMUM: Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 4,4 GHz 
Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+ 
2 GB RAM 
2 GB Festplattenspeicher 
GeForce 8800 512 MB 
ATI Radeon HD 3850 512 MB
   STANDARD: Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 2,4 GHz 
Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4600+ 
GeForce GT 520 
ATI Radeon HD 6450 
3 GB RAM 
2 GB Festplattenspeicher

   OPTIMUM: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 3,0 GHz 
Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5800+ 
4 GB RAM 
2 GB Festplattenspeicher 
GeForce GTS 450 
ATI Radeon HD 6670
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Game Star Wertung :Spielspass *82%* (Solo)Spielzeit:80 Stunden

Train Fever (PC) - Wertung, Fazit - GameStar.de
PCGH Video:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiel...deo-des-Transport-Tycoon-Nachfolgers-1047571/

Trailer von astragon:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1jXkjO1mpWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Deutsche Fan-Community:
http://www.train-fever.net/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Train Fever Orientiert sich an dem Spiel Transport Tycoon.
Es sieht meiner Meinung mit der 3D Ansicht wie Sid Maiers Raylrod aus .

Auf Zufallsgenerierten *Maps* in drei wählbaren Grössen beginnen wir das Spiel.
Auf ihr sind zufällig verteilt: Städte,Industriegebiete,Erz und Kohlegruben,Stahlwerke,Sägewerke,Forstwirtschaft,Ö  l-Förderanlagen und _Raffinerien_.

Da wir im Jahr 1850 starten, gibt's erst mal nur eine kleine Auswahl an  Fahrzeugen. Aber um die Postkutsche nicht ziellos durch die Stadt  galoppieren zu lassen, brauchen wir Haltestellen und die Pferde-Tram  will Tramgleise auf den Straßen - sonst geht hier gar nichts los.

Als erstes sollte man sich eine übersicht verschaffen.
Das geht am besten mit der *Landnutzungsübersicht*.Sie zeigt Farblich hervorgehoben Wohngebieten, Industrie- oder Freizeitgebäuden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine gute Stadtverkehrslinie deckt möglichst viele Gebiete ab. 
Die *Landnutzungsübersicht *zeigt auch weiter an welche Warenwege schon bestehen.
Ja auch ohne Fahrzeuge bestehen schon Warenwege zu Fuß .
Da ist es Natürlich am Profitabelsten sie mit entsprechenden Fahrzeuglinien auszubauen.

Apropo Profitabel.Man Startet mit einem Kredit von 3M $.
Jede Anschaffung ,Kutschen, Haltestellen,Strassen,Gleise,Bahnhöfe usw. kosten Natürlich Geld .
Deswegen ist Gute Planung alles,damit man nicht Pleite geht.Also lieber Kurze Bahnlinien die Profitabel Arbeiten.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Haben wir uns eine gute Strecke ausgesucht, bauen wir Haltestellen. In  der Linienübersicht legen wir dann eine neue Linie an und weisen die  Haltestellen zu. Das geht intuitiv und zügig von der Hand, auch das  nachträgliche Einfügen von weiteren Haltestellen ist denkbar simpel.  Noch schnell ein Depot aufgestellt und unser erstes Fahrzeug gekauft:  die Pferdetram fährt Hufe klappernd zur ersten Haltestelle.

Erst wenn eine Linie auch befahren wird, stellen sich die Bürger  einer Stadt an die Haltestellen - vorausgesetzt, sie werden schneller  abgeholt als sie die Strecke per Pedes (oder später mit dem Auto) hinter  sich bringen können. Ist unsere Linie zu langsam, müssen wir uns nicht  wundern, wenn keiner mitfahren will. 
 Erhöhen wir die Frequenz, mit der Haltestellen angefahren werden  durch weitere Trams, entscheiden sich mehr Leute auf unsere  Personenfuhren umzusteigen. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Urban Games meint es Ernst mit Simulation. Jede Person in Train Fever hat feste Bezugspunkte: Eigener Wohnort,  unbefristete Arbeitsstelle, Lieblingsgeschäft und eine einseitige  Freizeitgestaltung. 
Um zwei Städte miteinander zu verbinden eignen sich Züge, auch wegen dem Zeitfaktor und der Passagierzahl,besser.
 Die Bahnhöfe können wir in verschiedenen Ausführungen mit bis zu fünf  Gleisen und drei Bahnsteiglängen bauen. Danach verbinden wir zwei  Bahnhöfe mit Schienen. Das funktioniert sehr intuitiv und bequem,  allerdings müssen wir auf die Höhenunterschiede achten, wenn wir auf  eine effiziente Streckenführung Wert legen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Höhenlinien können wir uns mit der *Landnutzungsübersicht* anzeigen lassen und beim Bau der Schienen  wird uns das höchstmögliche Tempo eingeblendet. Möchten wir lieber  einen Tunnel oder eine Brücke nutzen? Dann nutzen wir vor dem  endgültigen Setzen der Schiene die Gleis heben/Gleis senken-Buttons.  Probleme macht der Gleisbau selten - meistens wird es dann etwas  fummelig, wenn wir zwei Gleise auf unebenem Terrain zusammen führen  wollen. Das lässt sich durch die Terrainangleichungstools lösen, mit  denen wir den Boden tiefer legen, hochziehen oder angleichen.
Züge oder Kutschen usw. kaufen wir im Depot,das zwingend an jede Linie Anschließend  gebaut werden muss.
Ist die Laufzeit abgelaufen (veraltet)werden wir benachrichtigt.Die Linie wird unprofitabel.
Nun müssen wir das Gefährt in das Depot beordern und können es dort löschen.
Ersetzen gegen eine Neue ist nicht Möglich.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ist die erste E-Lok freigeschaltet, brauchen unsere Gleise  Oberleitungen, die wir bequem an unsere bisherige Strecke fügen. Neue  Gleise können wir per Klick automatisch mit oder ohne Oberleitung  errichten lassen. Nur beim Hochgeschwindigkeitsgleis gibt's noch keine  komfortable Upgradefunktion - per Planierraupe müssen wir zuerst alte  Schienenstränge entsorgen. Straßen dürfen wir dagegen nicht nur selbst bauen, sondern auch  erweitern. Ein komfortables Upgradetool lässt uns die Straßengröße und  Zusatz-Features - wie Tramgleise oder eine Busspur (oder beides) -  bestimmen. Meistens geht das Upgrade auf mehrspurige Straßen problemlos,  da Urban Games die Straßenskalierung clever über die Gehsteige löst:  haben die alten Straßen noch breite Flaniersteige am Rand, werden diese  bei Bedarf zugunsten mehrere Spuren verkleinert. 
 Manchmal hilft das aber auch nicht und Straßenführung sowie Gebäude  verhindern eine Verbreiterung der Straße. Dann muss wieder die  Planierraupe ran. Aber Achtung: je nach Größe des Gebäudes kostet der  Abriss gern mal ein Vermögen!
*Alles auf Wachstum*

 Städte in Train Fever wachsen dynamisch. Versorgen wir eine Stadt mit  Verkehrsverbindungen zu anderen Städten und den sogenannten Gütern , mausert sich die beschauliche Kleinstadt bald zur  hochhausgespickten Super-Metropole mit schweißtreibendem  Verkehrsaufkommen - verstopfte Straßen und Verkehrsinfarkte inklusive.  Wir können dabei die Städteplanung mit Abrissbirne und Straßenbautools  nach eigenem Gusto manipulieren.
Die Stadtdaten-Übersicht (aufrufbar über die Städteliste oder Klick auf  den Stadtnamen) zeigt die Entwicklung an: Entstehen Arbeitsplätze, neue  Geschäfte, weitere Freizeitmöglichkeiten? Steigt die Einwohnerzahl?  Werden unsere Transportlinien gut genutzt? Ist die Industrie mit  ausreichend Gütern versorgt?
Soweit ich weiß ist das Game ein Endlosspiel ohne Zielvorgaben und Gegenspielern.
Ich hoffe das ich einen etwas besseren überblick über das Spiel gegeben hab^^.
Nicht alle Textpassagen sind von mir.

Updates und Mod-Tools sollen bald folgen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Habs mir Heute gekauft..ich liebe Eisenbahn-Verkehrs Simulationen.
Denke das es einen festen Sammelthread geben sollte für fragen und Erkärungen!
Im mom hab ich nach ca. 30 min mehr Fragen als Antworten.

Auf jeden Fall sieht das Spiel schonmal ganz Gut aus und läuft flüssig.(befürchte aber ,das sich das mit Stetiger Bebauung und Bevölkerungswachstum ändern wird)
Das Menü ist recht Intuitiv.

Allerdings hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden,wie man Farzeuge Verkaufen oder Löschen kann.

Weitere Erfahrungberichte und Tips bitte hier Posten .
Anfangsfragen: -Könnte es sein ,das ich zuerst lieber keine Bahnlinie bauen sollte,da sie zu Teuer ist ?
                      -Lieber nur Innerstättige Pferdekutschenlinien aufbauen sollte?Keine weit entfernten Städte verbinden?
Ok,hatte erst Tutorial Fenster weg gecklickt (läst sich mit F1 wieder einschalten).
Da wird es ja schön erklärt.

Meine erste Bahnlinie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fraps hab ich mal zu Testzwecken Mitlaufen.


----------



## Iro540 (7. September 2014)

Verkaufen kannst du indem du das Fahrzeug ins Depot schicksg und rechts auf den kleinen Knopf drückst. Damit verkaufst du die fahrzeuge.

Hab am anfang auch eine lange bahnstrecke gebaut die dann sehr wenig frequentiert wurde und der Zug immer miese gemacht hat. Hat mich fast mein ganzes geld gekostet. Hab dann innerstädtische und im Nahbereich pferdekutschen genommen und die Bahnlinie zwar gelassen, aber den Zug verkauft. So konnte ich geld einnehme und musste keine abrisskosten zahle.  Inzwischeb läuft die Bahnlinie sehr gut.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. September 2014)

Danke für den Tip.

Ich hab noch nen Coolen link über Güterwirtschaft gefunden .

Gütertransport - Lexikon - Train Fever Community

Hier ist der Datenbutton versteckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2014)

Wenn dies ein Sammelthread sein soll, dann bitte mehr Infos, ich liste dir mal auf was in einem Sammelthread rein sollte zu einem Spiel.



Entwickler/Publisher
Release Datum
Genre
Was kannst du im Spiel alles machen? Dies bitte ausführlich beschreiben und das bei allem was wichtig ist.
Artikel von PCGH wenn vorhanden.
Wo ist das Spiel verfügbar? Steam, Einzelhandel, etc.
Momentan habe ich keine Ahnung was das für ein Spiel genau ist und was ich da machen kann.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. September 2014)

Da ich das Spiel auch erst seit Heute habe kann ich dir nicht auf alles eine Antwort geben.
Ich bin der Meinung das in einem Sammelthread das Wissen der _Community_ gesammelt wird ??
Einige Fackten kann ich noch zusammen Sammeln,aber nicht mehr Heute .


----------



## ParaD0x1 (8. September 2014)

KillerPfote schrieb:


> Da ich das Spiel auch erst seit Heute habe kann ich dir nicht auf alles eine Antwort geben.
> Ich bin der Meinung das in einem Sammelthread das Wissen der _Community_ gesammelt wird ??
> Einige Fackten kann ich noch zusammen Sammeln,aber nicht mehr Heute .


 
Geht ja auch nicht darum das du keine Erfahrung im Spiel hast, sondern das in einen "Sammelthread" der Startpost immer der sein sollte, wo man als erstes hinguckt, wenn man im Forum nach diesem Thema sucht 
Deswegen sollten da möglichst alle Informationen rund um TrainFever abgedeckt sein 

@btt: Sieht für mich nach einer interessanten Wirtschafts-Simulation aus, ist denke ich mal ein Kauf wert  ... Ich warte aber erstmal ab zu was sich das entwickelt


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. September 2014)

So ich hoffe das die Angaben einigermaßen über das Spiel informiert ,fals ich noch etwas vergessen habe könnt ihr mich drauf hinweisen.

MFG


----------



## Gamer090 (9. September 2014)

So passt es  Das Spiel scheint interessant zu sein aber Steam mag ich nicht.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. September 2014)

Als Half Life 2 rauskam musste man das Game über Steam Instalieren das hatte mich echt an.
Da wir keine Flatrate hatten und nur ein Modem.
Mittlerweile hab ich um die 100 Games auf Steam.Ist echt nicht so schlimm.
Wenn du es instaliert hast kannst du auch im Offlinemodus Spielen.

PS.:Ich mag Facebook nicht.


----------



## Schmidde (9. September 2014)

Das passiert wenn man zu doof ist den Zug richtig zusammen zu stellen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bahnhofseinfahrt mit Panorama



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. September 2014)

Aber er Fährt ja...
Kannst du im Depot ändern,über jedem Wagong ist ein x damit löscht du sie, kostet allerdings ein bischen Geld .

Bzw. du kannst die position der Wagongs mit den Pfeilen nach oben oder unten veränder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. September 2014)

Ich bin auch ein Zugfan  echt cooles Spiel werde ich mir auf jedenfall anschauen


----------



## Ion (10. September 2014)

Ich habe zu diesem Spiel eigentlich nur eine Frage:
Ist es wirklich ein würdiger Nachfolger von Transport Tycoon?


----------



## Danger23 (10. September 2014)

Das Spiel an sich ist sehr gut. Ein paar Bugs gibt es noch die ein wenig nerven. Gerade bei mehrgleisigen Strecken mit Ausweichstrecken gibt es des öfteren Probleme beim zusammen bauen der Schienen. 
Aber ja ich finde es ist ein würdiger Nachfolger. Werden die Bugs die es noch gibt beseitigt ist es das beste Spiel seit langem in diesem Genre.
Vorallem die sehr gute Modding Möglichkeit find ich sensationell. 

Hab derzeit kann 8 Stunden gespielt. 

Wichtig ist noch, die Signale funktionieren anders als bei anderen Spielen. Hier wird nicht mit Blockabschnitten gearbeitet sondern mit Wegstrecken. Daher sollten Signale immer in einer Entfernung zur Weiche aufgestellt werden und idealerweise auf Einbahnsignal gestellt werden. Da die Züge immer die kürzersten Weg nehmen.
Sollte mal gar nichts gehen gibt es eine Funktion die Züge wenden zu lassen. Die kann immer sehr helfen.


----------



## Iro540 (10. September 2014)

Ist auf jedenfall eine sehr gelungene Wirtschats / Verkehrssimulation.
Und die mods machen es halt sehr, sehr attraktiv.
Freue mich schon suf Freitag, dann kann ich wieder weiter an meinen Verkehrsadern basteln....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (11. September 2014)

Wieso erst Freitag,bekommt ihr dann wieder Strom??  

-Was mich ein wenig Stört ,wenn eine Linie veraltet ist gibt das Spiel bescheid,mit einem kleinen Verfolgerfenster.
 Ich muss dann Mühsam das Gefährt suchen,da ich nicht alle Linien im Kopf habe.
Besser währe es mit einem Klick die Laufzeit wieder zu verlängern,gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag Natürlich.
-Das mit den Höhenangleichen vor allem wenn ich eine Bahnlinie über die Strasse führen möchte.
-Das man ein Fahrzeug nur in einem Kleinen Fenster verfolgen kann.Hätte das gerne mit einem Klick auf den Zug im Vollbild.
 So wie bei Sid Meiers Raylroad.
 Fals die Entwickler das Lesen ,es gibt noch was zu tun.


----------



## Schmidde (11. September 2014)

Bei den kleinen Zugfenstern hast links oben in der Ecke eine Art Fadenkreuz, da draufgeklickt und du verfolgst den zu im Vollbild


----------



## Iro540 (12. September 2014)

Ja, dann ist der Hamster wieder ausgeruht und kann zwei stunden aufm Laufband laufen... .

Deine punkte sind gut. 
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass man keine strassen über berits gelegte schienen legen kann. 
Und flugzeuge wären auch genial


----------



## Danger23 (12. September 2014)

Das mit den Straßen ist bekannt. Laut Entwickler wird daran gearbeitet. Ansonsten ein klasse Spiel.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. September 2014)

@Schmidde Super Tipp funtzt 1a.
Damit ist das finden der Linien ein Kinderspiel.
Trotzdem währe es einfacher ,wenn man Überalterte Fahrzeuge mit einem Kilck ersetzen könnte.
Bei großem Verkehrsaufkommen wird die Sache schon etwas unübersichtlich.

Der fast Wichtigste Button im Game:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausser zur Grossansicht-Verfolger Perspektive ,switcht das Game zur betreffenden Linie.
Damit ist es viel leichter veraltete Fahrzeuge zu finden,was echt Nervig ist.


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2014)

also wenn ichs richtig gesehn hab, is das schon draussen gell (4.9. und heute is der 14.9. ^^). dann noch 3 fragen dazu: gibts das im laden zu kaufen? was kostet es ca und.... steam? wunschantworten wären "ja, 20€, nein" xD


----------



## Stox (14. September 2014)

Kostet bei Steam 24,99€. Bei Amazon 19,99€. Soweit ich das gerade nachgelesen habe, benötigt man Steam. Mindestens für die Aktivierung.
Gruß


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2014)

meh... schon 2 potentielle games für steam. mein sohn mag so gern eisenbahnen xD und openTTD is ihm nix zum anguggen lol. nur hasse ich steam, liebe aber diese frucht - verdammt...


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. September 2014)

Wenn du mal Googel zu Rate ziehst, bekommst du es *Legal* auch Billiger als Steam Key.
Ich habe 17,79€ bezahlt.
Steam ist zu ertragen und Hält die Games Up to Date .

Ist noch ein Guid für Train Fever:

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/train-fever/spieletipps/guide,51449,14624.html


Das hat mir am besten gefallen 


"
*Fahrzeuge richtig ersetzen (Straße und Tram)*


Immer alle Fahrzeuge einer Linie auf einmal ersetzen! So geht’s ganz bequem:
Das entsprechende Depot öffnen.
Die Anzahl Fahrzeuge kaufen, die man benötigt.
Die Linienübersicht öffnen, die richtige Linie suchen und auf das  Dollarzeichen klicken. Die Fahrzeuge, die auf der Linie aktiv sind,  fahren jetzt ins Depot und werden automatisch verkauft.
Im Depot-Fenster (wo die neu erworbenen Fahrzeuge stehen) den Punkt »Linie zuweisen (alle)« anwählen.
Nun die Linie auswählen. Alle Fahrzeuge machen sich jetzt auf den  Weg. Der gleichmäßige Abstand zwischen den Fahrzeugen wird automatisch  nach einiger Zeit hergestellt.
 *Fahrzeuge richtig ersetzen (Zug)*


Voraussetzung für diese Ersetzungsweise ist ein Schienennetzwerk, das Ausweichgleise bietet!
Das Zugdepot öffnen und den Zug kaufen, der einen anderen ersetzen soll.
Dann den Zug auf die Linie schicken und warten, bis er sich dem ersten Bahnhof seiner Linie nähert.
Den zu ersetzenden Zug anwählen und warten, bis dieser den Bahnhof,  der dem Zugdepot am nächsten ist, erreicht und das Geld für die  Passagiere verdient wurde (grüne Zahl, die über dem Zug aufsteigt).  Jetzt schnell auf den Reiter »Linie« wechseln und schicken den Zug ins  Depot schicken (bevor der Zug wendet; pausieren Sie notfalls).
Den alten Zug verkauft man, sobald dieser im Depot angekommen ist.
"


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2014)

steam ist für mich wie facebook - unnötiges übel ^^ und mir reichts, dass ich wegen bf3 meine seele schonmal verkauft hab. und btw: um games up2date zu halten bedarfs nu wirklich kein steam ><


----------



## Danger23 (15. September 2014)

Steam ist wohl das kleiner übel. Und gerade für Entwickler halt ein sehr großer Vorteil. Den man kann Betas über Stam laufen lassen und das Updaten ist sehr simpel.
Da find ich den EA schmarrn schon deutlich lästiger. 
Bei Steam kannst auch spielen wenn mal dein Internet nicht läuft, bei anderen Spielen und Anbietern ist das schon ein großes Problem. 
Und nie wieder DVD suchen 

Das Spiel selbst ist echt klasse und wird deinem Sohn sicher viel Freude bereiten.

Das mit dem veraltende Fahrzeuge tauschen ist noch Verbesserungswürdig. Meist muss man aber eh alle Fahrzeuge einer Linie tauschen. Da kann man im Linienmenü alle Fahrzeuge ins Depot schicken und verkaufen. Neue Fahrzeuge kaufen und auf die Linie schicken. Man kann alle gleichzeitig losfahren lassen. Der Intervall stellt sich von selbst ein.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2014)

Jup das geht ganz Gut.Wenn man weiß wie es Funktioniert ,wird das Handling des Spieles langsam besser.
Allerdings bin ich fast Pleite .Irgentwas mach ich noch Falsch,da ich gelesen hab ,das Geld ansich hinterher keine Rolle mehr spielt.
Bin am Anfang des 19 Jahrhunderts.
Aber das werde ich schon noch herausbekommen.Bin schon was Älter da dauert es halt schonmal was länger .
(Schwester wo ist meine Reumadecke??)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. September 2014)

Ich versteh nicht wie ich die kleinen Fabriken beanspruche. Ich kann keine Autos hinschicken, genau so wenig wird mein Zug dort beladen mit dem Material  Ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin. Und geh immer Pleite


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. September 2014)

Du must kucken bei Fracht(Cargo - Button),wenn da nichts läuft wird da auch nichts Produziert oder gefördert.
Deswegen solltest du da gar keine Linie hinbauen.
Kann sein ,das die erst später im Spielverlauf anfangen zu Produzieren(nach bedarf) ??
Fals ich ganz Falsch liege bitte ich um _Korrektur_ .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. September 2014)

Die Produzieren schon nur wenn ich auf die Cargo Map gehe sehe ich wie die Dinger unsichtbar Transportiert werden. nur steht da Liniennutzung: Nein


----------



## Danger23 (16. September 2014)

Du musst die Produktionsgebäude mit allem Material beliefern das benötigt wird und brauchst einen Abnehmer für deine Güter. Nur dann läuft es mit den Produktionsgebäude. Das ist ein wenig Tricky die Sache. Daher würde ich empfehlen immer am Anfang Buslinien in den Städten bauen und Zugsverbindungen zwischen Städte. Wichtig die Bushaltestelle beim Bahnhof nicht vergessen.
Ich setze auch immer gleich am Anfang große Bahnhöfe auch wenn ich sie nicht gleich brauche. Im nachhinein einen größeren Bahnhof hinsetzen kann echt zum Problem werden. In großen Städten kann es sich auch lohnen einen zweiten Bahnhof zu betreiben. 
Am Anfang ist es am besten sich zwei Städte an einem Fluss miteinander zu verbinden per Bahn. Da ist die Strecke meist eben und daher auch günstiger zu bauen.

@Killerpfote: Es hilft zu schauen welche Linien Plus machen und welche nicht. Eine neue Linie macht immer am Anfang Minus aber nach einer gewissen Zeit (meist so 2-3 Jahre) sollte es passen. Die Linien die du schon lange hast und überhaupt kein Geld abwerfen solltest du dir mal genauer ansehen. Schau einfach nutzt die Linie jemand, ist sie sinnvoll angelegt. Passt der Takt. Sehr hilfreich ist der Button Rechts unten wo du einblenden kannst was für eine Gebäudeart es ist. Ich weiß leider gerade nicht wie dieser heißt. Die Leute fahren immer von den grünen Gebäuden (Häuser) zu den blauen (Industrie) und den roten Gebäuden (Freizeit).


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2014)

hab mir die tage ein paar letsplay folgen angeschaut, und es kommt mir wirklich wie eine neuauflage vom transporttycoon vor. also vom spielprinzip her definitiv was goiles.


----------



## Danger23 (16. September 2014)

Ja vom Spielprinzip ja. Was mir nur bei den meisten Letsplays aufgefallen ist. Die verstehen alle nicht wie man Signale richtig setzt  Also mir gefällt es sehr gut. Der Preis ist echt ok und die gute Moddingunterstützung ist auch mal was geniales. Diese Punkte sind ja heutzutage ja schon sehr selten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. September 2014)

@ Danger 23
Hab ich Gestern Abend angefangen.
Hab alle Linien die Minus machen erst mal Eingestellt ,inklusive Depot.
Sollte jetzt langsam Bergauf gehen .
THX

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

22.07UHR jetzt ist mir Train Fever zweimal inerhalb kürzester Zeit abgeschmiert*grummel*

CPU langweilt sich auf zwei Kernen bei max. 30% Last.

Gpu max. 61 C°,ca 68% last^^.

SYS Profil Aktuel.
War nur noch ein Weißer bilschirm .Geräusche waren noch zu hören.


----------



## Danger23 (17. September 2014)

Womit die Abstürze zu tun haben kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Bei läuft es sehr gut. Es gibt aber wohl einige Leute wo es nichtmal startet. 

Unter Portal - Train Fever Community gibt es eine sehr aktive Community zu dem Spiel. Dort gibt es auch einige Mods zu finden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. September 2014)

Ok ..Heute keine Probleme gehabt.
Es liegt warscheinlich am MSI Afterburner ,den ich zu Kontrollzwecken im Hintergrund mitlaufen ließ.
Da bin ich ja erleichtert .

Übrigends Coole Seite,sollte ich vielleicht im Startpost verlinken.


OK..erledigt.


----------



## Iro540 (18. September 2014)

Der macht bei mir auch immer ärger.

Was ich nervig finde, ist das Terrain-Leveling (also das anpassen der Höhenlinien) beim bau von Strassen, Schienen. Oft kann ich die schienen nicht verbinden, da ich die Fehlermeldung erhalte, dass die Steigung zu hoch sei obwol die Anschlussenden auf gleichem level sind.

Hoffentlich kommen noch flugzeuge und schiffe. Würde ich cool finden. Heisst zwar train fever aber cool wäre es trotzdem.

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, das im Gegensatz zu Transport  tycoon, lange zugstrecken nicht "belohnt" werden. Soll heissen: je länger die strecke desto dürftiger der gewinn. Bei tt war es ja so, je länger die strecke und schneller das  transportmittel je mehr geld hat man bekommen. Ist mir bei tf nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## DarkMo (18. September 2014)

meint ihr eigentlich, das game würde bei michse überhaupt anständig laufen (siehe sig, auflösung 22" - 1680x1050 oder sowas)? hab jetzt schon bei manchem lets play ruckler gesehn - und die streamer haben ja meist doch ordentliche kisten ^^


----------



## Danger23 (18. September 2014)

Ich glaub schon das es läuft. Diese Ruckler hat wohl jeder hin und wieder und ist unabhängig davon was für einen Rechner man hat. Das Problem tritt bei mir auch immer wieder auf. Laut Entwickler ist das Problem bekannt und wird so schnell wie möglich behoben. Auf der offiziellen Homepage Train Fever | Official Website das sie daran arbeiten die Performance zu verbessern. Es ist auch schon deutlich besser geworden.


----------



## nulchking (20. September 2014)

Habe das Spiel auch seit heute, gibt es eigentlich schonn empfehlenswerte Mods?


----------



## Schmidde (20. September 2014)

Kannst dich mal hier umsehen
Modding - Train Fever Community

Gibt auf jeden fall schon ein paar neue Loks und Wagen, wobei die meisten erst ab 1950+ verfügbar sind.
An ein paar neuen Dampfloks gerade für die Anfangsjahre wird aber auch schon gearbeitet, gerade zwischen 1850 und 1900 gehts da noch recht....langweilig...auf den Schienen zu


----------



## nulchking (20. September 2014)

Danke, werde mich mal umschauen 


Das Spiel macht echt meeega süchtig 
Nach ein paar Testläufen hier mal meine ersten geplanten Gehversuche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danger23 (22. September 2014)

Ja es gibt schon ein paar interessante Mods aber stimmt in den Anfangsjahren ist es etwas mau. Vorallem was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft. Da sind keine langen Strecken möglich wegen der 20 Minuten Regel.

@nulchking: Du hast im zweiten Bild zu viele Signale. In diesem Spiel gibt es keine Blocksignale sondern Liniensignale. Wenn du keine Weichen hast auf die anderen Gleise sollte eh nichts passieren aber ansonsten kannst einen Mega Stau erzeugen. Signale setzen empfiehlt sich immer auf der rechten Seite vor einer Weiche. Wenn du eine eingleisige Strecke mit Ausweichstelle hast solltest du die Signale auch auf Einbahnsignal stellen. Da ansonsten der Zug den kürzersten Weg nimmt egal ob von der anderen Seite ein Zug kommt. Dann stehen beide vor deinem Signal und nix geht mehr.


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2014)

Danger23 schrieb:


> @nulchking: Du hast im zweiten Bild zu viele Signale. In diesem Spiel gibt es keine Blocksignale sondern Liniensignale. Wenn du keine Weichen hast auf die anderen Gleise sollte eh nichts passieren aber ansonsten kannst einen Mega Stau erzeugen. Signale setzen empfiehlt sich immer auf der rechten Seite vor einer Weiche. Wenn du eine eingleisige Strecke mit Ausweichstelle hast solltest du die Signale auch auf Einbahnsignal stellen. Da ansonsten der Zug den kürzersten Weg nimmt egal ob von der anderen Seite ein Zug kommt. Dann stehen beide vor deinem Signal und nix geht mehr.


 
Ist mir bewusst, setze aber immer gerne ein paar mehr wegen der Optik


----------



## Danger23 (22. September 2014)

@ nulchking: Ok dann passt es, ist mir nur aufgefallen. Es gibt nämlich unmengen Let´s Play Videos wo es falsch gemacht wird und viele daher dann Probleme mit Monsterstaus haben oder eben Züge die zu einander stehen. 

Muss sagen ist echt eines der Spiele das mich seit langem wieder so richtig fesselt. Und langsam aber doch hab ich auch schon die kleinen Macken lieb gewonnen.


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2014)

Jo ist mir in vielen Videos auch schon aufgefallen, aber nachdem ich Xanos Signaltutorial gesehen habe klappt alles ohne Probleme 

Hoffe nur das irgendwann ein Planungstool kommt das vermisse ich echt noch, genauso wie andere Signaltypen die ja im Spiel vorhanden aber nicht aktiviert sind  anscheinend.


----------



## Schmidde (22. September 2014)

Gesamtübersicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird später mal sowas wie eine Art "Hauptstadt"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6 gleisige Rennstrecke 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Güterstrecke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War zwei Tage harte Arbeit, ist aber schon die 4. Map die ich Anfange, weil mir an den anderen ständig irgendwas nicht gepasst hat.
Hab auch einmal im Jar 1900 Angefangen weil man sich da den etwas zähen Start sparen kann, aber ich finde die 50 fehlenden Jahre merkt man einfach an der Stadtentwicklung (weniger Einwohner).
Außerdem hab ich, wenn ich 1850 anfange, 50 Jahre Zeit mir eine gewisse "Grund-" Infrastruktur aufzubauen und mich zu entschulden bis die teureren Loks kommen (Jahr 1881 und nur noch 1Mio Schulden ).


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2014)

Also ich schaff es bei nem 1850er Start ohne einen weiteren Kredit aufzunehmen bis 1860 Schuldenfrei zu sein, spiele aber auch nur auf leicht 

Interessantes Special von Gamestar: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/train-fever/artikel/train_fever,51449,3078239.html



> ​Von gestrichenen und geplanten FeaturesEinen genauen Zeitplan für die  Features auf dem Urban-Games-Reißbrett gibt es noch nicht, dazu sind  noch zu viele Unwägbarkeiten vorhanden. Soviel ist aber schon klar:  Einen Multiplayer-Teil und KI-Gegner wird es für Train Fever nicht  geben. Man habe aber das Feedback der Spieler in der Beta und auch nach  Release genau analysiert und bereits Pläne für Verbesserungen. Folgende  Dinge stehen hoch im Kurs:
> 
> Wegpunkte bzw. Gleiswahl für Züge
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmidde (22. September 2014)

Kreuzweichen will ich auch endlich haben  Sollen wohl aber auch noch kommen.
Für die längeren Güterketten gibts ja auch schon den Cargo Mod, der ein paar neue Güter hinzufügt, wo auch mehr Zwischenschritte bis zum Endprodukt nötig sind.

So früh? 
Gut, ich Spiel auf Mittel, allerdings mache ich jetzt auch im Jahr 2Mio plus, heißt ich muss auch für neue Züge o.Ä. keinen Kredit mehr aufnehmen


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2014)

Kann es sein das sich der Gütertransport mit der Eisenbahn nicht lohnt?
Habe pro Stadt einen Zug der die Güter transportiert, die machen aber nur minus und das seit mehr als 10 Jahren


----------



## Schmidde (22. September 2014)

Erz und Kohle wirft bei mir auf der Schiene noch Gewinn ab, da man beides in einen Wagen packen kann (also bei Kapazität 4: 4 Kohle + 4 Erz )
Bei den Gütern mach ich mittlerweile auch schon ein wenig Verlust, da die Unterhaltskosten für die Züge dann doch zu hoch sind mit er Zeit. Außer man transportiert richtig viel, aber dafür sind meine Städte noch zu klein.
So lange es geht, und vor allem bei längeren Stecken, bleib ich aber auf der Schiene da mir das ständige austauschen der alten Pferdewagen auf den Geist geht. Vor allem braucht man so viele da langsam und wenig Kapazität.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. September 2014)

Ich hab auch ständig zu wenig Geld ,muss vlt. mal ne neue Map beginnen und es besser Machen als beim ersten mal ^^.
Warum gibt es keine Brücken für Straßen ??So käme man auch bequem über Bahnlinien.


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2014)

Jo vor allem ist es schlimm wenn die Bahnlinie schon liegt und man merkt Oh da Muss doch eigentlich ne Straße rüber 


Anbei noch ein paar Bildchen von mir es entwickelt sich langsam aber sicher 
Investiere einfach viel zu viel Zeit in dieses Geniale Spiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (22. September 2014)

Gibt es doch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(linke untere Ecke)


----------



## nulchking (22. September 2014)

Ja aber man muss halt vorher das Terrain anheben, das sieht teilweise echt nicht schön aus, cool wäre eine Funktion bei der man die Brücke Quasie von Flacher Ebene hochziehen kann


----------



## Schmidde (22. September 2014)

Achso, gut das versteh ich auch nicht. Ist ja bei den Eisenbahbrücken das selbe...


----------



## nulchking (23. September 2014)

Habe jetzt jede Stadt auf der Mittleren Karte mindestens mit einer Linie verbunden, im Jahr 1937, ich warte nur noch auf die passenden Züge und dann geht der Spaß los 

Mein Rechner macht nur jetzt schon so langsam Schlapp xD


----------



## Danger23 (23. September 2014)

Ja das mit den Straßen ist echt Murks. Echt dumm gelöst das man die Straßen nicht über die Schienen bekommt. Und wenn man viele Schienen nebeneinander hat kann man dann trotzdem nicht über die Straße bauen. Das hat mich schon ein paar mal einiges an Zeit gekostet das Problem zu lösen. Man kann aber schon Brücken aus der Ebene bauen, man muss nur die Höhenanpassung nutzen. Trotzdem kommt es immer wieder zu problemen mit Kollision bei der Terainänderungen und ähnliches. 

Gütertransport mit Schiene lohnt sich nur wenn man viel Güter transportiert und das am besten über größere Distanz. Auf kurzer Strecke sind die Pferde die bessere alternative. Leider sind die Pferde echt lahm und auch sehr lange im Spiel. 

Wenn ich nicht vergesse werde ich heute am Abend auch mal ein paar Bildchen posten. 

Hab im übrigen auch schon ein paar Mal neu angefangen da man sich hin und wieder echt total verhaut. Jetzt speicher ich vor jedem größeren Umbau damit ich im Notfall den letzten Spielstand einfach lade.

Die Betriebskosten sind wirklich viel zu hoch deswegen gibt es einen Mod der die Betriebskosten halbiert.  Hier der Link zu dem Mod Nutzungsbedingungen - Downloads - Train Fever Community


----------



## Iro540 (23. September 2014)

Wow, schaut ja gut aus.
Ich bekomme nie so viele fahrgäste bei bahnhöfen. Und meine buslinien laufen auch nur so lala. Das einzige was läuft sind die warenlieferungen.
Kann es eigentlich sein, dass ölquellen versiegen? Hab mal bis ins jahr 20xx gespielt (schnell) und irgendwann hat meine angebundene quelle aufgehört zu sprudeln...


----------



## DarkMo (23. September 2014)

gestern war ein schwarzer tag für mich... steam acc erstellt -.- aber das game macht süchtig xD hab auch schon meinen ersten wirklich gut laufenden spielstand völlig ruiniert  mal schauen, wie es heute läuft  aber oftmals verzweifelt man echt sinnlos an den kolissionen, da müssen sie sich noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## Danger23 (23. September 2014)

Mir wäre nicht bekannt das irgendwelche Rohstoffe ausgehen. Aber muss sagen ich hab bis jetzt gerade mal bis 1980 gespielt. 

@ DarkMo: Gratuliere, es ist ein spitzen Spiel und wird dir viel Freude bereiten. Um das Problem der Zerstörung zu umgehen hilft häufiges Speichern. Es kommt dann oft doch vor das die Strecke sich nicht bauen lässt oder was auch immer und man versenkt Millionen dafür. Ja die Kolissionen haben mich auch schon zum Verzweifeln gebracht, speziell beim Brückenbau und Schienen über Straßen. Das ist manchmal zum Haare raufen.


----------



## nulchking (23. September 2014)

Also ich habs mittlerweile raus mit den Brücken bzw bem Kollisionsproblem, man muss einfach ein bisschen probieren oder selber mit dem Geländetool Hand anlegen


Können Züge nicht im Kreis fahren? o.O
Hab einien Rundkurs eingerichtet der komplett mit Oberleitungen versehen ist doch weigern sich meine Züge die Strecke zu befahren obwohl alles in Ordnung ist von den Signalen her


----------



## Danger23 (23. September 2014)

Ja man kann selber Hand anlegen. Trotzdem kommt es immer wieder zu Problemen kommen und echt nervig sein weil irgendwas nicht passt. 

Hab ich noch nicht getestet mit dem Kreis. Aber ich vermute mal das es mit der Wegfindung zu tun hat.


----------



## nulchking (23. September 2014)

Fehler gefunden, vor einem Bahnhof hat ein mini Stück Oberleitung gefehlt.
Jetzt klappt es, mal schauen wie lange die Linie braucht um Gewinn abzuwerfen , Betriebskosten von 4 Millionen sind nicht grade dufte


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. September 2014)

Hab noch mal neu angefangen.
Vorher das Betriebskosten Mod instaliert (Danke Danger 23).
Jetzt läuft es schon viel besser alle Strecken werfen Gewinn ab .
Der Tip mit "Nur Personen im Zug Transportieren"ist Gut.
Muss jetzt in`s Bett.Schon zu Spät^^.Wenns mal läuft .....


----------



## nulchking (24. September 2014)

Uiuiui die späteren E Loks werden so teuer im Unterhalt das sie sich eigentlich gar nicht lohnen, ich meine 1,2millionen für eine Lok die 200 fährt? 

Muss mir in der nächsten Runde auch mal den Betriebskosten Mod draufziehen


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2014)

[Sammelthema] Fragen zur Linienführung - Seite 7 - Allgemeines - Train Fever Community
das fand ich dazu nen schönes thema. hab gestern bis seite 2 gelesen und zusammengefasst kann man die erkenntnisse wohl so beschreiben:
- längere linien lohnen mit den anfangszügen kaum (zu langsam)
- die 90kmh loks sind wohl die ersten, die brauchbar sind für solche projekte (3-4 städte)
- die benannten schweine teuren sind dann prädestinierte "fernreise" loks ^^ also viele wagen mit vielen passagieren auf großen linien

selbst natürlich noch nich getestet. aber der thread lohnt sich, da dort auch son bissl über die logik hinterm spiel philosophiert wird (spielverständnis). also, wie waren generiert werden, wie man die produzierte menge beeinflussen kann, wie das mit den passagieren sein könnte. ich fands sehr interessant.


----------



## Danger23 (24. September 2014)

@ KillerPfote: Bitte gerne  gerade bei den späteren Loks wo Betriebskosten zwischen 1-2 Millionen sind lohnt sich der Mod. Da genau in dieser Zeit meistens auch der teure Streckenausbau bzw. Optimierung fällt.

@ DarkMo: Der Artikel ist echt sehr gut. Wobei das mit längere Linien am Anfang auch geht. Man braucht nur das Iron Horse Pack. Die Dampflok fährt 85 und beschleunigt ganz gut. Damit lassen sich schon mittlere Distanzen fahren. Wirklich lange Strecken sind erst mit Zügen die jenseits der 140 fahren interessant. 

So hab mal 4 Screenshots hochgeladen. Auf dem einen sieht man den großen Güterbahnhof. Der andere zeigt meine neue Dampflok. Dann sieht man noch meine Hauptstadt und dann halt noch so ein wenig eine Übersicht wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------



## nulchking (24. September 2014)

Hmmm ich kann meine Mittlere Karte nicht mehr weiter spielen, die Performance ist dermaßen schlecht das es fast nur noch eine Diashow ist.
Mein 3540k sollte doch nicht schlapp machen oder?


Hab jetzt mal ne kleine Karte auf schwer gestartet, ich will die Achievments erwirtschaften


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. September 2014)

Vlt hilft es ein Wenig die Grafik Runterzuschrauben??
An den Leistungsproblemen Arbeiten die Entwickler.


----------



## nulchking (24. September 2014)

Hab ne 280x drinne sowie 8GB Ram, spiel ist auf ner 2TB Samsung Spinpoint.
Daran sollte es meines erachtens nicht liegen, habe schon versucht HT auszumachen brachte aber auch nichts.
Mag das Spiel vielleicht keine 2 Monitore?


----------



## Schmidde (24. September 2014)

Von der BR 01 gibt es übrigens seit heute die "Final" Version mit den richtigen Texturen 

Nutzungsbedingungen - Downloads - Train Fever Community

Endlich mal eine ansehnliche große Dampflok


----------



## Danger23 (25. September 2014)

@ nulchking: Am Ende des Monats hab ich auch kurz hänger. Da werden die ganzen Berechnungen gemacht. Ansonsten läuft es eigentlich ganz ordentlich. Hab jetzt mittlerweile 48 Linien und bin im Jahr 1914. Mal schauen wie es dann wird wenn ich dann in die 2000er Jahre komme. 

@Schmidde: Danke für die Info. Dann werde ich sie mir dann heute gleich mit den finalen Texturen holen. Meine ist ja doch noch etwas nackt 

Also das Spiel macht echt total süchtig. Hab mir gesagt spielst noch ein halbes Stündchen weiter, aus der halben Stunde wurden zwei. Das einzige was fehlt, die Option das Fahrzeuge automatisch getauscht werden. Bei so vielen Linien und Fahrzeugen ist man nur mehr mit tauschen beschäftigt.


----------



## nulchking (25. September 2014)

Jo das mit dem Tauschen ist echt noch nervig weil dann noch der Takt raus ist und die Linie sich erstmal einpendeln muss.
Ich bin schon weit über die 100er Linien Marke hinaus mit so vielen Fahrzeugen das alles auf der Straße mind. einen Takt von 70s hat 


Habe gestern die "perfekte" Karte bekommen, da waren 2 Städte einfach so nah beieinander das ich nach 5 Jahren das komplette Darlehen abzahlen konnte


----------



## DarkMo (25. September 2014)

mich kotzt mein rechner an. alle 2 tage kann ich mal zocken mit glück -.- den rest der zeit verbringe ich damit, neuzustarten (den rechner) in der hoffnung, dass der drecks graka treiber nich wieder abkackt und damit das game abraucht. hab jetzt schon das bios geflashed, irgend nen graka timeout timer in der registry erhöht, grakatreiber is eh neu... ich hasse win7 dafür. unter xp läuft alles ohne irgendein problem, nur win7 läuft ned. da kann ich nichma firefox laufen lassen lol. selbst da kackt der treiber ab. das geht jetzt seit dem ersten tag so mit dem rechner (~5 jahre). das ist schon die 3. graka (amd, nv, amd) und jede hatte dieses problem. lustigerweise laufen benchmark-programme ohne jedes problem durch xD bin einfach nur noch am verzweifeln...

spiel starten, karte laden, nach spätestens einer sec raucht der treiber ab und das spiel kommt damit nich klar. manche games rappeln sich ja wieder auf danach, aber TF leider nich :/ BF3 hatte komischerweise auch nie diese probleme. ist alles immer sehr selektiv. ich kapiers einfach nich und ich hab keinen blassen, was ich noch machen kann -.- geld für nen neuen hab ich weis gott nich :/


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (25. September 2014)

Hab nach ca.2 Jahren auf einmal Massive Probleme mit CCC.
Hatte Gestern aus verzweiflung einen Thread aufgemacht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/354510-freez-bei-bo-2-a.html
Bei meinem Mobo von anfang an Probs mit Soundtreiber gehabt^^.


----------



## Danger23 (25. September 2014)

So hier noch ein paar Screenshots von mir  Mehr gibt es dann morgen. 

@ DarkMo: Ich such mal die Lösung da ich das selbe Problem mal hatte. Ich hoff ich finde das bis morgen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. September 2014)

@ Darkmo

versuch mal (Graka)Treiber komplett zu entfernen.

zb. hiermit

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 13.2.0.0

Vorher neust Treiber Downloaden.

Dann instalieren.

Im mom läuft alles Ok bei mir .(mal sehen wie lange ...)


----------



## DarkMo (26. September 2014)

das hab icvh schon 1000 mal gemacht ^^ als der rechner neu war, hab ich sogar zig mal das os neu aufgesetzt gehabt. es ist immer das selbe: direkt danach läuft alles tip top. bis zum ersten reboot (also wirklich neustart oder eben übe nacht aus gemacht bla). danach wieder genau der selbe rotz. heute zum bsp konnt ich garnich zocken, weils trotz 10mal neustarten ums verrecken nich ging -.-


----------



## Iro540 (27. September 2014)

Hast mal versucht nen älteren treiber drauf zu machen? War bei mir mal so. Meine damalige hd6950 wollte einen treiber nicht. 
Hast du msi afterburner drauf?

Back to ts: wie muss ich denn die signale setzen um zwei züge auf einer linie fshren zu lassen? Und wo und wie lange soll ich die ausweichstrecke machen?


----------



## DarkMo (27. September 2014)

generelle vorgehensweise: in die mitte eine ausweichstrecke und in fahrtrichtung VOR dem zusammenführen der beiden strecken ein signal bauen. dann am besten das signal anklicken und einbahnverkehr anklicken. so sollte es funtzen. wegen der länge... für einen späteren ausbau macht sicherlich ein großteil der strecke sinn, für den anfang langt aber auch ein relativ kleiner in der mitte *denk*


wegen treibern: dann mag die wohl so ziemlich keinen treiber, so oft wie ich nu schon neue treiber probiert hatte ^^ es war schon immer so, seit "anbeginn der zeit" xD ich vermute eher, dass mein rechner irgendwo nen winzigen defekt hat, der nur bei win7 mit 64bit auftritt, mein 32bit xp aber nich die bohne intressiert  aber so is das IMMER bei mir. hardware kaufen endet zwangsläufig im desaster -.-


----------



## Danger23 (27. September 2014)

Die Ausweichstrecke sollte zumindest so lange sein, dass dein Zug drauf passt. Auf der Ausweichstrecke vor der Weiche ein Signal setzen auf der Rechten Seite. Dann auf Einbahnsignal setzen und schon läuft es. 
Hab wieder mal ein paar Screenshots von meiner Bergstrecke.

@DarkMo: Hast irgendwelche Sachen am USB hängen außer Maus und Tastatur? Hatte mal das Problem, dass mein USB Hub ein Absturzproblem verursacht hat.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. September 2014)

Sieht Richtig Cool aus Mit dem Krokodiel.


----------



## Danger23 (28. September 2014)

@ KillerPfote: Danke. Die Doppeltraktion ist eigentlich nicht notwendig ich find es aber optisch recht cool.

So ich werde mich jetzt mal für eine Woche Urlaub verabschieden.


----------



## nulchking (28. September 2014)

Viel Spaß im Urlaub 

Mega Stau auf einer meiner alten Karten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So lege ich momentan meine Bahnhöfe an, bei den "Runden" Haltestellen gehen Passagiere verloren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so siehts bei mir 20 Jahre nach anfang aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (28. September 2014)

Viel Spass im Urlaub ich hoffe du hast einen Lappy mit zum Trainfevern .

Mit denm Stau hatte ich auch mal ,da sich Depo mit einer zweiten Linie Kreutzte.
Da kamen die Strassenbahnen nicht mehr so Richtig auf ihre Strecke .


----------



## Nils_93 (30. September 2014)

Habe mir heute auch TrainFever gekauft, für 19,99€ bei Kaufland dachte ich mir kann ich es ja mal probieren. Leider habe ich direkt ein ziemlich blödes Problem. Das Spiel startet zwar einwandfrei, nur kann ich Menü nix anwählen. Die Maus bewegt sich, nur klicken kann ich nix. Auch auf Enter und Entf. kommt nix. Komisch. 

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte und wie ich es beheben kann?


----------



## nulchking (30. September 2014)

Frag am besten mal hier: Portal - Train Fever Community
Ich hab leider keinen Rat


----------



## Lumbo3000 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute ich hab ein kleines Problem;
bin jetz im Jahr 1981 und die Ölquellen produzieren alle nichts mehr.
Ist das ein bug oder so gewollt? Ist halt nur ärgerlich, da ich gerade erst ne neue Öl-Güterline gebaut hab.
Auch die Öl-Linie welche vorher ne Menge gewinn gemacht hat, ist lahmgelegt.
Jemand ne Lösung?

@ Nils 93..Hatte das Problem weil ich offline war, aber steam nicht im offline Modus.
Edit: Im oben verlinktem Forum gibts dazu einen Tread, allerdings hat da niemand wirklich ne Lösung, bis jetzt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Oktober 2014)

Geht das nicht ,wenn man Steam Offline Stellt^^.
In der Neuen Gamestar ist ein drei-Seiten Bericht über Train Fever^^.
*Ich frage mich ,ob das Spiel so schlecht ist ,das PCG oder PCGH nicht darüber Berichten* ?
14,00UHR :

Mit dem Geld hab ich Dank Mod Gut im Griff.
Der Streckenbau ist aber noch sehr Tricky^^.
Die Linie ähnelt mehr einer Achterbahn  .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. Oktober 2014)

1900 Jahrhundert,Geld ist zur genüge da .
Ich hab mich auf Personentransport Spezialisiert.Züge zur Stätdeverbindung.
In den Städten Gut Funktionierende Nahverkerslinie Aufgebaut.

Ich fange gerade an die Strassen in den Städten auf max. zu verbreitern,um unnötige Abrissarbeiten
zu vermeiden.

Impression:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danger23 (6. Oktober 2014)

So wieder da  Laptop war nicht mit im Urlaub also gibt es im Moment nix neues von mir bzgl. Trainfever.

Ja  Staus sind hin und wieder ein Problem. Was hilft, ist die Straßen so  früh wie möglich zu verbreitern und gutes Nahverkehrssystem aufbauen.  Wenn das sehr gut funktioniert fahren weniger Leute Auto. 

@Killerpfote:  Sehr schöne Screenshots. Mit dem Mod ist Geld wirklich kein Problem.  Die Achterbahnfahrerei kann man sich ersparen wenn man die  Höhenanpassung ein wenig verwendet. Hilft aber nicht immer. Und fummelig  ist der Streckenbau das ist richtig. Hin und wieder klappt es sehr gut  und dann will es wieder gar nicht.

@Lumbo3000: Dies scheint ein Bug zu sein von dem einige betroffen sind. Woran es genau liegt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Bei mir trat dieser Fehler bis jetzt nicht auf.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (30. Oktober 2014)

He ,in der Neuen PCG ist ein Bericht über Train Fever,muss ich noch lesen   .
Nice .


----------



## Jolly91 (9. November 2014)

Ich hatte immer das Problem, das meine Strassen zu waren.

Ich hab da 5 bis 7 Stadte verbunden, nachher stand alles von der ersten bis zur 5ten Stadt. Gibt es da im moment Lösungen (Patch?)


----------



## DarkMo (20. Dezember 2015)

Falls es jemanden interessiert 

https://www.train-fever.net/news/index.php/News/54-Ankündigung-Nordisches-DLC/
Hierbei handelt es sich um ein DLC für das Spiel Trainfever das von der Community für die Community gemacht wurde. Sprich Modder (auch ich habe quasi in letzter Sekunde noch einen Beitrag geleistet ^^) haben sich zusammen gesetzt und über Monate hinweg Fahrzeuge recherchiert und gebaut und dieses Projekt ins Leben gerufen und am Laufen gehalten! Ich finde das eine wirklich großartige Leistung und dass dies erwähnt werden sollte.

Das Ganze ging vom Fan-Portal Portal - Train Fever Community aus und ist auch üder diese Seite zu beziehen (WinRar erforderlich). Die Kosten betragen verschmerzbare Null Komma Nix Euro  Eventuell findet sich ja ein chronisch unterarbeiteter Redakteur (  *Schenkelklopfer*), der einen kleinen Artikel bastelt, dass das Projekt etwas bekannter wird? Zur Zeit ist das DLC im Beta-Stadium, sprich es können Fahrzeuge in der TimeLine fehlen oder auch noch Fehler auftreten.

Wer Ansprechpartner sucht, wird glaube ich am ehesten hier fündig:
https://www.train-fever.net/index.php/Thread/4306-Mitwirkende-Credits/

MfG Mo


----------

